# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Funny article

## MIke R

Bang on




*The Struggle Of Working On Cape Cod In The Summer**Cape Cod isn't always eating lobster and lying on the beach*Victoria Sarsfield in Lifestyle on Aug 19, 2015
The Cape is for getting a tan (or sunburn), having family reunions, eating way too much seafood and ice cream, and getting insta-worthy pictures, right? For most during the summer, Cape Cod is their vacation, relaxation getaway, or their home away from home. But in reality, many dont stop to think about the workers on the other side of the counter, the ones that actually call this place their home. Here are some important things to keep in mind when youre vacationing on Cape Cod this summer!
*Youre on vacation, you arent royalty.*Yelling is getting you nowhere, except maybe waiting in a longer line. We understand your life is hard, that sitting on the beach drinking beer and reapplying sunscreen more than two times today was emotionally draining to say the least, but we did nothing to you. Being on vacation entitles you to absolutely nothing. We will do our very best to serve you and get you what you want in a timely manner, but when you start getting upset and yelling at workers you arent doing anything but embarrassing yourself. We all have jobs here to make a living and pay bills; we sure as hell arent being paid enough to be your daily servant. Know that when you are getting frustrated about something, there's probably a 100 percent chance that we're getting frustrated about it too.



*We hate the traffic more than you.*Youre going to be late to the fireworks in Provincetown? Well Im going to be late for work because you wont move over! Traffic is terrible for everyone, it just so happens that some of us are on a little bit more of a time crunch than others. One of the things people hate most about Cape Cod is the traffic, and it only seems to be getting worse with every year that goes by. Consider driving on the main roads either extremely early or late during the day, your friendly local Cape Cod workers would truly appreciate it. Not to mention youll probably get to your destination a lot quicker.
*I understand youre hungry, but dont get hangry.*Welcome to the not so decorated Disney World, where you should expect to wait in line for a least a while and shouldnt complain. Youve traveled hundreds or thousands of miles to have a lovely vacation, but so has everyone else around you. When we tell you that youre going to have to wait for over an hour for a party of 20 at prime dinner time, please dont get upset when youre the ones walking in with a party of 20. It should be common sense that a table of two is going to be sat a lot quicker than a party with over four people. If you would like to squeeze 5 adults around a table that was built to serve two, be my guest. I know absolutely nothing about my job that Ive been doing for years.



*Im sorry, its how much?!*Yes, prices are extremely high, we know. Did you not bring your wallet when you set out for a popular vacation destination with your family of 10? Isnt there a common saying like Im saving up for vacation? If it wasnt clear that prices of food, outdoor activities, and parking were going to be jacked up during the summer on an island known for its beautiful beaches, I hope that Im making it completely clear now. Save up your money!! Things wont be getting any cheaper in the future! Everything from a Jumbo lobster roll to a toothpick is going to be overpriced, there is no point to yelling at the workers selling it to you because they most definitely didn't set the prices. Everyone including the workers on the Cape pay the same prices, there's no need to get upset or say "Wow! That's ridiculous!".....we know it is.
*We arent located under a bubble*Cape Cod is a lovely island apart of Massachusetts, right off to the East in the Atlantic Ocean. It shouldnt be shocking that we have unpredictable weather just like everywhere else. Suddenly when the skies are dark and you cant go mini golfing or to your precious tourist infested beaches, expect mayhem. Remember those hour long waits we talked about before? Well now absolutely no one is cooking barbecue foods in their backyards, and suddenly they are right next to you yelling at me for their food thats taking too long. When you're planning your trip to the Cape, make sure to pack a deck of card, some movies, and maybe even some food you can cook in the oven when you can't get out to the grill. 
*But Im a Local...*Congratulations, you live on this tourist infested island..you also have absolutely no entitlement. When June hits and the streets are filled with cars topped with kayaks and water inflatables, everyone becomes an equal. Prices, wait times, weather, and traffic are all things youre going to have to deal with too. There is absolutely nothing setting you apart from every vacationer here, except the fact that you get to enjoy what Cape Cod has to offer all year round. If youre a local on Cape Cod, you should be the most understanding person of all in line waiting for absolutely anything.you chose to live here!
Cape Cod is a wonderful place to both live and vacation. Just please keep in mind the next time you are on vacation; not everyone is here to get a tan.

----------


## andynap

Poor things. At least they have a job. Jersey shore never whines like that.  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

> Poor things. At least they have a job. Jersey shore never whines like that.



LOL....you forget I worked the Jersey Shore?? ....believe me they whine, and they dont  deal with half the volume we deal with......but its all in fun to poke at it AND ITS OVER IN A WEEK!!!!!

----------


## andynap

You didn't work Jersey since the temp  Irish lasses took over.  They are so happy to be there. And you worked North Jersey-  :Happy-To-Mad:  And I bet all of the Jersey shore from Brigantine to Cape May has more visitors than the Cape has.

----------


## stbartshopper

Lake Charlevoix has the same woes. The tourist season is quick but very busy. Without it we would not have all of the great restaurants, shops and wonderful homes.

----------


## MIke R

> And I bet all of the Jersey shore from Brigantine to Cape May has more visitors than the Cape has.



you re completely out of your mind  if you would take that bet!!... :tongue: .....you do realize we are 63 miles long with over a hundred miles of beach front right?....

----------


## andynap

> you re completely out of your mind  if you would take that bet!!........you do realize we are 63 miles long with over a hundred miles of beach front right?....



I'll take that bet. Not including LBI which is really South Jersey, from Brigantine to Cape May Point is 57 miles of ALL beach. The Cape doesn't have all usable beach. How much usable beach is on Ptown? There are way more places to stay than on the Cape.

----------


## MIke R

The Chamber is projecting over 7 million this season when its all said and done....and we dont get the lions share at all out here...we have too much undeveloped land,  but Eastham to Hyannis is a differemt story all together.....today is not a beach day due to weather and when that occurs everyone Cape wide comes to P Town for the day....radio was talking about a 20 mile  back up into town this morning.....probably 50-70 thousand people here today......oh and, we re only three miles long and two blocks wide!

----------


## andynap

7 million is a pittance and the only reason you have a backup is its a 2 lane hwy

----------


## MIke R

Oy....whatever

----------

